# Adventstour an der Veste



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

Eigentlich wollte es ja der Frazer schreiben,

aber, wenn mann nicht alles selber macht... 

Adventsbiken an der VESTE für die "üblichen Verdächtigen"

Am Sonntag (4.Advent) um 11.00 Uhr...

...nur ein weinig "rumrollen"...(Trails surfen, Kantenklatscher beschimpfen, usw.)...2-4 Stunden mit Einkehr zu, Glüher schlürfen

Bis jetzt dabei:

Hr_Meier (Mario)
Frazer (Volki)
Alti (ich)

Wer noch????


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Dezember 2003)

euch viel spass, frohe weihnachten und dicke eier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *euch viel spass, frohe weihnachten und dicke eier.
> 
> *



schade und danke...

p.s. erlischt bei Votec unter 5° plus die Garantie oder warum kannst Du net???


----------



## biker-wug (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute, 

ich kann nicht, hab zwar an dem Wochenende mal keine Schule, aber mein Mädel ist nicht begeistert wenn ich am ersten freien Sonntag seid August dann biken gehe, und abend muß ich arbeiten gehen!!

Daher muß ich leider absagen!!


----------



## Frazer (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Hi Leute,
> 
> ich kann nicht, hab zwar an dem Wochenende mal keine Schule, aber mein Mädel ist nicht begeistert wenn ich am ersten freien Sonntag seid August dann biken gehe, und abend muß ich arbeiten gehen!!
> ...




Und ich dachte immer, man muss Prioritäten setzen   

@Alti

Weißt doch, dass ich hier nen gesunden Schlaf hab.... hab's halt noch net selber geschafft gehabt.... Bist Du Dir eigentlich sicher, dass Du echt ka Frau bist ??? Schaffst es ja immer, an alles zu denken   



> Kantenklatscher beschimpfen



Find ich etz übrigens net wirklich witzig.... muss ich wohl doch mit der dänischen Schlampe anrollen und net mitm Glitterfully  

Was is na mit'm Beelze??


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> * Was is na mit'm Beelze?? *



Is im Pott...


----------



## Frazer (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> Und ich dachte immer, man muss Prioritäten setzen
> *




    

Naja, egal.....

Weißt Du, ob der Tom so rein zufällig mal wieder in der Heimat ist??


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> schade und danke...
> ...



nee, die erlischt bereits beim kauf ...
hab am WE besuch.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Weißt Du, ob der Tom so rein zufällig mal wieder in der Heimat ist?? *



Hi Volki,

war nicht geplant, aber da komm ich schon mal ins grübeln. Zumal ich am 22. sowiso nach Fragn düsen wollte. Mal schauen, eventl. bin ich dabei...

A herzliches pfierts Aich aus Minga


----------



## Frazer (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> A herzliches pfierts Aich aus Minga *




Is ja schrecklich, kaum 1 1/2 Monate wech und schon assimiliert   

Dann überleg doch mal, wär doch ne nette Sache.

Grüße aus der Heimat


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> A herzliches pfierts Aich aus Minga *




Verräter!!! 


Komm Doch bitte schon Sonntag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Verräter!!! *



Das hab ich etz nid ghört.



> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Komm Doch bitte schon Sonntag....  *



Schon besser 

Bin schon am Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten organisieren. Sieht ganz gut aus.
ABER
Bitte Rücksicht auf meine nichtvorhandene Form nehmen. Ich war seit meinen Umzug ein einziges mal biken.

Grüße aus der verschneiten Landeshauptstadt
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (18. Dezember 2003)

ich bin nich im pott.............. ich bin im rheinland was hastn du für geographiekenntnisse?
was issn mit deiner tante hilde oder wie die heisst? weil ich noch ne tour am 27 oder 28 vorschlagen wollte.event. im schnee


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ich bin nich im pott.............. ich bin im rheinland was hastn du für geographiekenntnisse?*


...alles was zwischen Köln und Amsterdam liegt ist für mich "Pott"



> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> was issn mit deiner tante hilde oder wie die heisst? weil ich noch ne tour am 27 oder 28 vorschlagen wollte.event. im schnee *



Is noch net raus...wird operativ Entschieden, ob wir nach Wien fahren...


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Kantenklatscher beschimpfen *



Da sieht man den Unterschied...ihr beschimpft uns,wir lachen euch nur aus


----------



## Mr.Chili (18. Dezember 2003)

Nemt ihr ach an unerfangen mit?

Der kan plan hat wo odder was Veste is.


----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Captain_Anarchy_
> *Da sieht man den Unterschied...ihr beschimpft uns,wir lachen euch nur aus*



da habt Ihr wenigstens auch was zu Lachen in eurem tristen darsein...

Grüße

Alexderweißwovonerredet



> _Original geschrieben von Tomac-Fan _
> *Nemt ihr ach an unerfangen mit?*



You`re welcome...

Schalter oder SSP ganz wie Du willst...ich werd den Brodie (Schlater) nehmen...oder doch "Gladys"????



> _Original geschrieben von Tomac-Fan _
> *
> Der kan plan hat wo odder was Veste is. *



Von Underfrangen aus, wirklich ganz einfach zu finden:

Du fährst die B8 in Richtung Nürnberg, ( is von Dir aus auch schneller als das A3/A73 gekurfe)  An der AS Fürth-Dambach fährst Du raus, Oben rechts Richtung Zinrdorf (übern Kanal drüber), nach der Bushaltestelle links runter, dann bist DU unten am Kanal, die nächste in Richtung Zirndorf links (Schild Alte Veste), der Straße folgen, bis auf der rechten Seite nach einer Bushaltestelle es hoch geht zum Turm, auf dem Parkplatz vorm Turm ist unser Treffpunkt....

Meine Handynummer gibts per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> Schalter oder SSP ganz wie Du willst...ich werd den Brodie (Schlater) nehmen...oder doch "Gladys"????
> *



*erinnerungsmodusan*

Denk an unser Telefongespräch gestern  

*erinnerungsmodusaus*

Oder willste gleich von vornherein aufgeben??


----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> Oder willste gleich von vornherein aufgeben??   *



Warum???

is doch wurscht mit was ich Dich "vergeig"

mim SSP oder Schalter


----------



## Frazer (19. Dezember 2003)

Zumindest die 30Kg Gewichtsvorteil sind auf meiner Seite   


Wobei.... wenn ich an die Schwerkraft denke, dann hast Du durch die Massenbeschleunigung natürlich mir gegenüber enorme Vorteile


----------



## Altitude (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Zumindest die 30Kg Gewichtsvorteil sind auf meiner Seite
> *



Willst Schläch oder was....

Du nimmst mindestens 5 Kilo zurück


----------



## Frazer (19. Dezember 2003)

Soll ich Dir das mit dem Rechnen nochmal erklären.....

nimm mal meine 65Kg und Dein Gewicht und überleg doch mal, wieviel Kilo's das denn sein könnten, die ich im Vorteil bin   

Mehr sag ich etz mal net.....


----------



## traileruli (20. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ihr Muppetshowvertreter, übliche Verdächtige oder was weiß ich. Därf ich a bei eich miidmischna, ach miid mein Käguru? Sundoch elfa wor der Dermin, wuh Ihr zam beign geyd odä ?
Gruß
der reigschlaafda,
nicht zu verwechseln mit der ausgschdrafdn !


----------



## traileruli (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leutz,
möchte mich entschuldigen, ich komme nicht.
Ist mir zu naß (aha, doch n schönwetterfahrer, warmduscher usw.) und gestern war zu lang.
Wünsch euch n schönes Fest!
Bin am ersten oder zweiten Feiertag für ne Tour zu haben (Fränkische im Schnee wär schee).
Gruß


----------



## traileruli (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 
es ist gemein, jetzt scheint die Sonne.
Hat jetzt noch jemand Lust biken zu gehen, abfahrt an der Veste in Zirndorf/Fürth um 13.00 Uhr?
Bitte melden. 
Gruß


----------



## showman (21. Dezember 2003)

Soviel zum Thema

Gruss Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (21. Dezember 2003)

Hee Leut hat Spaß gmacht mit euch.

Ach wenn ma Knie gar gaschdich mault.

So long und scheene Weinacht.

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
ich gestehe! 
Samstag Morgen nach Besuch beim Radsport-Rösch (Stevens und Rocky-Händler) und nachdem es in München am Samstag bei wolkenlosen strahlend blauen Himmel locker 10°C hatte, fühlte ich mich derart inspiriert, dass ich mein Element rausholte und eine längere Isartour startete.

Und so sieht das Isartal hinter Grünwald im Winter aus:
Isartal-Impressionen 
Hinter Grünwald hatte ich mich dann auch noch etwas verfranst und entdeckte bei der Gelegenheit ganz nette Trails, die ich bei geschlossener Schneedecke bikte. 

Auf'm Rückweg wurde es dann doch etwas frisch und die heiße Badewanne tat mir dann so richtig gut. Meine verdrekten Klamotten wanderten auch postwendet in die Waschmaschine. 

Jedenfalls werde ich heute nicht biken (weder in Franken noch in München), später noch auf den Tollwood (der etwas andere Weihnachtsmarkt) schauen und erst morgen gen Franken düsen.
Grüße aus München
TOM


----------



## Altitude (22. Dezember 2003)

Es bageab sich zu einer Zeit als König Gerhard meinte, sein marodes Land mit "Reformen" sanieren zu können...

...als sich 3 Frangen und ein Underfrage aufmachten, den Naturgewalten (Regen und Sturm) zur trotzen...

kurz vor elf wurden wir dann noch von einem schweren Schicksalschlag getroffen: unser Bruder TOM, eine bedauernswürdige Kreatur, ist leider schon zu stark vom MÜnchen-Virus befallen, und hat uns bei diesen menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen im Stich gelassen...


...nachdem wir (Mario/Hr-Meier, Volki/Frazer, Klaus/Tomac-Fan und ALex/Alti/Ich)...dieses Zeichen des Unglück hinter uns gelassen hatten, hatte der Herr erbarmen mit uns und veranlasste, daß sich die Schleußen des Himmels schlossen...

...die nächsten 2 Stunden verbrachten wir in einer perfecten Symbiose zwischen Mensch, Bike und Natur...

...auf dem Rückweg versuchten wir in der Fürther Provinz unser Glück...es Dürstete uns nach Glühwein...leider hatten die Zirndorfer_Budenbesitzer schon resigniert und den Weihnachtsmarkt mangels Konsum der Gesellschaft einfach geschlossen...

eine Muselmann aus dem Orient verschaffte uns mit seinem Döner und heißen Tee die notwendige Erleuchtung...ALLAH AKBAR

...Außerdem gabb es noch einen kräftigen Schluck Talisker aus der Metallflasche von Klaus...

...kurzum

es war geil...

Viele Späße und Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Frazer (22. Dezember 2003)

.... ich sach NIEEEE wieder was gegen unsere Reiseleitung  

Hab ja gestern früh scho beim Alti angerufen und rumgezickt wegen dem mir gebotenen sch**** Wetter, aber je weiter ich an Zirndorf rankam, desto besser wurde das Wetter....

-->> ich bin unwürdig *verbeug* !!  

Alles in allem hat sich's gestern wirklich gelohnt, auf's Bike zu steigen. Hat mal wieder wahnsinnig Spass gemacht, mit euch ne Runde zu drehen. Und ich war echt erstaunt, diesmal nicht immer der Letzte auf'm Trail zu sein...

Klamotten sind mittlerweile auch wieder sauber, nur meine Schlampe   ist noch reichlich dreckig. Wird wohl die Tage noch liebevoll mitm Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet.

Herrschaften, es war mir wie immer eine Ehre an Euren Stollen zu hängen. Wünsche euch schöne Feiertage und hoffe mal auf rege Beteiligung am Sonntäglichen Ausflug nächstes WE.

Grüße
Frazer


----------

